# Paph. Alexej 'Pikachu'



## paphioland (Feb 11, 2015)

OZ breeding


----------



## mormodes (Feb 11, 2015)

What's its substance like?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2015)

Very nice. Paphioland, where do you live?


----------



## orchideya (Feb 11, 2015)

It's beautiful. And looks a bit like well ripened P. Harold Koopowitz to me


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 11, 2015)

Stunning blooms!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 11, 2015)

That one came out very nicely!
Is it just out of the box? I think I see brown box in the photo?
Where is it from?

I would love to have one that good!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 11, 2015)

OK, what the hell is it? Do I have to look it up myself?...Beautiful


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2015)

Hang x roth


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 11, 2015)

That's awesome. Can you just wrap it back up in that box and ship it to me?!!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 11, 2015)

Two thumbs up.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 11, 2015)

Like a HK - very nice.


----------



## aquacorps (Feb 11, 2015)

Eric, Paphioland lives in our hearts.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2015)

You have a winner!


----------



## emydura (Feb 11, 2015)

Heck that is good. The flowers are huge. I do want this cross badly.


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow! It's really interesting that the petals twist/reflex


----------



## troy (Feb 11, 2015)

I like your hangianum x roth!! Looks alot like my shun fa x roth


----------



## Trithor (Feb 12, 2015)

Big blooms! Much better shape than the ones I have seen, that is a beauty.


----------



## labskaus (Feb 12, 2015)

Huge flowers, excellent shape, good colour, no breaks or pimples. Pure perfection, again.


----------



## nathalie (Feb 12, 2015)

Whaou:smitten:


----------



## cattmad (Feb 12, 2015)

best one ive seen of this cross


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2015)

aquacorps said:


> Eric, Paphioland lives in our hearts.



best post ever. 

seriously though, great plant.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2015)

I was just wondering if he is close enough to visit. :ninja:


----------



## Ryan Young (Feb 12, 2015)

Nicest of the few I've seen online, jealous!


----------



## aquacorps (Feb 13, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I was just wondering if he is close enough to visit. :ninja:



He is a few area codes away from you.


----------



## tenman (Feb 14, 2015)

Absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2015)

aquacorps said:


> He is a few area codes away from you.


Just a few, cool! :evil:


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Just a few, cool! :evil:



pick me up some roths when you visit.


----------



## troy (Feb 14, 2015)

That is bad ass it gets better everytime I look at it!!! Where did you get it?


----------



## Trithor (Feb 15, 2015)

I am looking forward to all the new roths that Eric will be posting soon:rollhappy:


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 19, 2015)

Love it!


----------

